# Reindeer!



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

REMEMBER THIS AT CHRISTMAS TIME According to the Alaska Department of Fish and Game,both male and female reindeer grow antlers in thesummer each year. Male reindeer drop their antlers atthe beginning of winter, usually late November tomid-December. Female reindeer retain their antlerstill after they give birth in the spring. Therefore, according to EVERY historical renditiondepicting Santa's reindeer, EVERY single one of them,from Rudolph to Blitzen, had to be a girl. We should've known ... ONLY women would be able to drag a fat man in a redvelvet suit all around the world in one night and notget lost. :lol: :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

makes sense!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately this also gives new meaning to the whole "ON DASHER, ON PRANCER, ON COMET, ON CUPID..." thing.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Unfortunately this also gives new meaning to the whole "ON DASHER, ON PRANCER, ON COMET, ON CUPID..." thing.


not that there is anything wrong with that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've seen this one before, but it's still funny


----------

